# حصرياً وبعد انتظار :الألبوم الخرافي ( بين الشوك ) جولدن ريكورد 4 :روووعة



## micpower (15 يونيو 2012)

*










أخيـــــــراً
وبعد انتظار

الألبوم الخرافي
=========================
بيــن الشـــــوك
=========================
جولدن ريكورد 4

53 ترنيمة درامية رووووعة 











































والتحميل طبعا من العملاق ميديافاير
الرجاء تحميل ال 3 أجزء كاملة وفك ضغط ملف واحد فقط منها لينتج عنه الألبوم كامل


Part 1

Part 2

Part 3


++++++++++++

ويارب الألبوم يعجبكم ومنتظر آرائكم

صلوا من أجل الخدمة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2012)

*اكييييييييد جارى التحميل 
ميرسي ليك يا مايك
تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

جارى التحميل يا عم الحج 
حمدالله على السلامه


----------



## micpower (25 يونيو 2012)

*شكرااااااااا يا غاليين لردودكم الجميلة
ربنا يباركم والله يسلمك يا oesi*​


----------



## tina mmm (3 يوليو 2012)

thank you for this albim


----------



## PoNA ELLY (3 يوليو 2012)

ميرسي ليك كتير 

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## Abd elmassih (3 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا على الالبوم الرائع*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (4 يوليو 2012)

رووووووووووووووعه بجد حلو اوووووووى ميرسى كتيييييير على الالبوم ده


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 يوليو 2012)

*جاااااااااااار التحميل*​


----------



## رامى زكى (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وربنا يحافظ عليكم


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

المسيح يبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل


----------



## amer 2005 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

هو ليه الرابط الثاني والثالث فيهم مشكلة


----------



## amer 2005 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## micpower (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرااااااااااا لردودكم الجميلة
لا يوجد أي مشكلة في التحميل .. تم تجربة الروابط الآن ...
الرجاء اعادة التحميل مرة اخرى *


----------



## amer 2005 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لاكن عندي مش نافع

طيب طلب صغير

ياريت تحولي الروابط الثاني والثالث

عن طريق الموقع ده

http://vinaget.us/getmf/

بوضع كل رابط ثم الضغط علي Download

الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?rpmbagwkhqm5x1m

والثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?7qvp9fc7z9bp8vk

وشكراً


----------



## amer 2005 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اللينكات فيها مشكله فعلا 
Split Archive Blocked
The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. MediaFire does not support unlimited downloads of split archives and the limit for this file has been reached. MediaFire understands the need for users to transfer very large or split archives, up to 10GB per file, and we offer this service starting at $1.50 per month.

We have informed the owner that sharing of this file has been limited and how they can resolve this issue.

Still have questions or do you think we've made an mistake? Check our knowledge base for more information or contact us about it.


----------



## ميرو الفنان (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يعوضك كل خير حبيبى بس فين البوم قصه من الزمن البعيد زى ما وعدت النسخه الاصليه


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرو الفنان قال:


> ربنا يعوضك كل خير حبيبى بس فين البوم قصه من الزمن البعيد زى ما وعدت النسخه الاصليه



http://www.mediafire.com/?z5w0h598utk3ms8


----------



## amer 2005 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

هل يستطيع احد رفع الشريط من جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amer 2005 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## ayman adwar (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جارى التحميل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يباركك


----------

